# When it rains... Tangelo kinda woobly.



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Last couple of days I was worried about Litchi. I do remember seeing Tangelo going out to eat and he was a bit woobly. I figured his nail where a bit long so I took him out and cut them (they where not that long). I made him walk and took a video. He doesn't look like Litchi, but I believe it could be the begening of WHS, maybe? He, too was perfectly fine a month ago on his vet visit. He even got an x-ray (wondering about quill and weight loss) and he was textbook perfect. What should I do, yeah probably bring him back to the vet, but still I had a 250 vet bill for both last time and a 235$ for Litchi's euthanasia & cremation. I have no money left (and that vet bill are still on my credit card) :?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor baby, it really does look like he's very wobbly, but there's no way to know for sure. If its WHS it will only be confirmed with a necropsy. You say hes very thin, maybe hes not getting enough fats and hes fatigued? I'm no expert, but I think you should try giving him a higher fat kibble and see if it perks him up.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hopefully Nancy or Kalandra will read this soon and might have some comment.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I switched him to Wellness Indoor and RC 27 Mature which has a little more fat than his previous diet. He never had a wheel too, I figured he run himself to death thin if I had one. I'll try to give more mealworms too. Part of his butt is totally spineless and his weigh isn't stable right now: vet told me to go back if it wasn't better, sounds like I'll really have to go. He seems to be dragging one of his rear leg. He's still capable to move it but he can't walk with it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

The vet said Litchi more likely had a stroke and a pulmonary embolism and I believe Tangelo doesn't have the same thing, but still, does anyone might think the CSFTCLS recall can be linked to this. How come perfectly fine hedgehog one month ago get suddenly bad like that. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How old is Tangelo? 

If you hold him and gently put pressure on his back legs, does he press back or are they a bit weak? Or are they completely floppy. Will he pull his foot away from you if you try to hold his foot?

Sadly, I think you need to take him to the vet to have his legs looked at and evaluated. From the video it looks like he isn't wanting to use his lower legs. 

I've seen similar behavior with some that had arthritis in their lower legs. With mine we noticed slight changes, and then it rapidly went down hill. The other wasn't my hedgehog, but when I met her, her movements were similar to yours. This could also be a nerve that is being pinched or gosh, who knows what else. Which is why I think a veterinary visit is in order. Which I know you said you are not exactly in a position to handle monetarily.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> How old is Tangelo?
> 
> If you hold him and gently put pressure on his back legs, does he press back or are they a bit weak? Or are they completely floppy. Will he pull his foot away from you if you try to hold his foot?
> 
> ...


Tangelo is a rescue, so I don't know for sure, I was told he was born in 2007. I got him on September 2009 and he was a full adult then so I tend to believe he's really about 5 years old, but the vet told me his teeth are in so much bad shap he looked older than Litchi. I'll check tonight the streght of his back leg. He seemed to have some when I cut his nails. I know I'll have to go to the vet, I'll book an apointement next week, I'll see if there are any progress with his weight and legs.

So I guess another X-Ray are in order. Vet suggested blood draw last time but she told me it's riskier and pricier. If they suspect a pinched nerve, they'll have to do an MRI to confirm, right? Can they do something about it, same for arthritis?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the pinched nerve, it could also be something putting pressure on one. I really have no idea. I've dealt with a slipped disc in the back and there wasn't much we could do for her. She lost the use of her back legs completely, and suddenly. She lived a pretty good life though without the use of her back legs. You just have to change their housing to accommodate for their handicap.

For the one I had with arthritis we started her on metacam. It did seem to help.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

One last note. We will keep our quills crossed that Tangelo just needs a little help and he will be alright soon and for a good long while yet. If you need to talk, keep in mind we are here. Its hard enough to lose one, but to have your other not be ok right after... it feels like someone kicked you in the stomach. I had 3 last year that passed close together. I lost one in June, July & August. All were rescues and all of similar age. But it still felt like I was doing something really wrong when it happened.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> One last note. We will keep our quills crossed that Tangelo just needs a little help and he will be alright soon and for a good long while yet. If you need to talk, keep in mind we are here. Its hard enough to lose one, but to have your other not be ok right after... it feels like someone kicked you in the stomach. I had 3 last year that passed close together. I lost one in June, July & August. All were rescues and all of similar age. But it still felt like I was doing something really wrong when it happened.


I felt like I kinda jinxed it, I was so angry at what happend to Litchi I told my ex "I wish it was Tangelo who was sick and not Litchi". It's a bit shamefull to say she always was my favorite, but I saw her grow and I had a stonger bond. I love Tangelo to bits too, he's 100% *MY* hedgehog, nothing to do with my ex, but I don't have bond as strong as with Litchi.

I really feel like I've been kicked in my stomach. Last few years where ****ty: my ex-friancé dumped me, lost my job 4 times, got MS and depression. I felt now things where looking a bit better (I didn't had major MS relapse and felt mostly "fine") and now the hedgies... It might sounds harsh, but if he needs more care, I'm happy I only have to deal with one. I always said I won't have anymore hedgie when they both pass away, but I'm starting to reconsider it, but not in the immediate future.

I'm glad I have this place where people support me. My parents and "real life" friend are suportive, but they don't know what it's like to be an hedghog owner.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I hear ya! After losing my three last year, I actually told a couple of people no more, the pain I felt from their loss was great. I've had hedgehogs for over 16 years, life without one in the home was horrible. Thankfully Tula found her way to me and it was home again. 

Try to stay positive, its very hard to do, but we are here if you need support.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh jeeze. This would be horrible anytime, but the timing of it now..Sending lots of hugs and well wishes to you and little Tangelo. I hope the vet has good news for you guys. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this! So much at one time, I can't imagine. I hope that it's something that can be fixed. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Vet visit scheduled this saturday. He seems to have less and less tonus is his rear leg, and he's so "bonny" he was 257g at the vet on may 5 now today he's 217 (he was over 300g in my sig pic) He even had one of his front pas going against the articulation (I don't know if you see what I mean).His butt look like "spud the UK hedgehog" :| I can see in his eyes he's not wheel. it's just.. too much


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! Not Tangelo too. 

The Chicken Soup recall is for Salmonella which would cause horrible smelling messy poop, loss of appetite and he would go downhill fast. It's unlikely it's that. 

Sending prayers for him and you. Hugs


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Oh no! Not Tangelo too.
> 
> The Chicken Soup recall is for Salmonella which would cause horrible smelling messy poop, loss of appetite and he would go downhill fast. It's unlikely it's that.
> 
> Sending prayers for him and you. Hugs


Salmonella is unlikely then. It's just weird it's one after the other like that.

Sorry for the ton of spelling mistake in my previous post. It's so hot in here I can't bear to stay too long in the computer/hedgie room. I even gave Tangelo a frozen bottle wraped in a denim pocket to keep his cage a bit cooler (it's 32C in here)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

FiaSpice said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! Not Tangelo too.
> ...


Yes it is weird one after the other but both being elder it may be nothing more than coincidence.

Hot here too but we have air conditioning.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


I have A/C only in the living room or in my bedroom (not in the hedgie room, it would be too cool), so it's still hot anyway. I just wish to have a house one day with central air!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It has been a hard time for you. I would like to send a little contribution to ease the vet cost just a bit. I hope you will accept it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadly, Tangelo died in my sleep. I'm gonna cancell my vet and ask them if I can ask my parent to bring him to be cremated.



shetland said:


> It has been a hard time for you. I would like to send a little contribution to ease the vet cost just a bit. I hope you will accept it.


I will. On top of the vets bills, I just bought spent (this Wednesday) almost 50$ on brand new bag of Wellness and Royal Cannin. I'm just in the worst finacial situation ever.

I've never expected to make 2 thread in the memorial section in a week.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I can't even imagine what your going through  , big hugs and prayers to see you through this tough time.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------

